# Snowboarding in college



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

In Virginia? Not much.

Salt Lake City, Seatlle, Bellingham, Denver, Boulder, Missoula, Bozeman, Reno, Sacramento, Durango, all have schools that are relatively close (>two hours) to world class slopes. Not rinky dinky ice covered hay bails of Virginia.


----------



## stoepstyle (Sep 15, 2008)

Im applying to boulder colorado denver bellingham spokane university of british columbia


----------



## Guest (Sep 26, 2008)

Boston has many world class colleges surrounded by rinky dinky ice covered hay bails, and a few hours a way (4-5 to Sugarloaf and Sunday River, my faves) from the best the Ice Coast has to offer.

So if you don't want to move to the West Coast, where they don't cook their meat,pray to dark heathen gods, and they all turn into sissy girls from their "real snow" that doesn't give you "road rash" after you "catch an edge on the frozen tracks left by the groomer and tumble half way down the trail on your face" then you can come up here.

No, I'm not bitter.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Steaks are best rare...

At least in Boston, Vermont is not an unreasonable option.

Which if you were looking at staying on the east coast, Vermont or Maine is probably not a bad option. There is real snowfall in those regions and real terrain. Worth looking into. Though if you are going to go through that pain, it's probably just about as easy to move west.


----------



## Guest (Oct 5, 2008)

if you're going for something art related check out CMC:
Colorado Mountain College - Outdoor, Arts, Sciences College in the Rocky Mountains


----------



## snowsam17 (Jan 14, 2008)

ima senior too and im from boston so all the places im lookin at are in maine, VT, and a few in NH and NY. My favorite so far was Middlebury in VT but its hard as fuck to get into. The best part was that Midd owns their own smallish slope 10 mins away, and its within an hour and a half from three major resorts. Colby Bates and Bowdoin are also really nice and clost to slopes but again, hard to get into. UVM is a smaller state school that is really nice and very close to Jay and other VT peaks. I really liked it, and its much more reasonable admissions-wise. I have also heard good things about UNH and UMaine; and UMass isnt too far away from the slopes either, so if you wanna stay east there are a bunch of good options.


----------



## Bagels (Sep 27, 2008)

I have been considering Vermont Tech.


----------



## X1n54n3x (Sep 28, 2007)

im gonna go ahead and let you know youll be fairly poor in college- how much you will snowboard is equal to how much you work/get money from parents. i was poor as shit last year when i was a freshman and didnt make more than 10 trips to the mountain...hellllla gay considering my usual season is going every weekend pretty much. save up now!


----------



## Guest (Oct 9, 2008)

western state college in colorado has 5 minute drive to creste butte ski mountain. last year they were getting like 25" a day of snow it was insane


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

^^^Around a 30 minute drive, but it is close to CB. Monarch is about 45 minutes away and can be a great mountain. Last season at Crested Butte was exceptional. I am bummed I didn't get down there as it is my favorite mountain in Colorado. Snowfall like that in Crested Butte doesn't happen often.


----------



## llcooljunr (Jan 21, 2008)

I remember back when I was a freshman at UCSD in SoCal my roommate used to go out and drive to Mountain High every weekend, which was a 3-hour drive, I think. So if you're thinking about school in Cali, it's possible.


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2008)

I go to school in seattle and can board about 3 times a week want, more if i want to cram and pull all nighters. The northwest is sweet for school and riding cuz all the mountains are close. and seattle is a sweet city


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

If the school is on the qtr system, just take off or only take a course or two during winter session...lots of kids do that around here.


----------

